# Some more of my old stuff that I'd forgotten about



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

Hi all my son found out I've taken up drawing again and bought these round, I'd forgotten about them, he pinched them as I said I was going to bin them as they were rubbish, he did nothing with them but says they are just too good to bin, they are of my granddaughter when she was born.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I'm glad they were saved.


----------

